# Urn



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of where I could find an inexpensive urn? All of the ones I'm finding are pretty pricey. I feel bad for having to deprive my poor Charlie of a proper urn and I intend on buying her a better one once I'm working again but in the meantime I don't just want her ashes sitting in a box.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know where to even begin looking, but if you're planning to buy a nicer one later anyway, why don't you just wrap the box in some nice pink wrapping paper and put a lovely ribbon around it?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Not sure about your vet, but we thought our old dog Tippy's ashes were just sitting in a box from the cremation company our vet uses until we opened the box a few months later and found a beautiful ceramic urn in there. 

A few people I know bought wooden jewellery boxes and got them engraved with the dogs name. It's simple, but really pretty, in my opinion.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a pretty one for $25.

"http://www.foreverpets.com/product_info.php?cPath=212&products_id=780&osCsid=f5ab7c29ca6acbbd9925a5a2c699f9a0"

That said, I like both Marian's and Locket's ideas. You might also look in your local yellow pages for pet cemetaries, and see if they might have urns available (probably way marked up in price, though).

I haven't posted in your other threads, Pinky, but wanted to add my condolences. What a terrible story for you and poor little Charlie. My heart breaks for you. I hope in time you will have another, better opportunity to welcome a poodle into your life.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Urn ideas*

The urn I bought for my dog I found at Pier One Imports. It was about $25. I looked around for about a month before I found the one I liked. You might look at ROSS for LESS, TJ MAX or Marshalls, or ever HOME GOODS, if you have those sorts of stores where you are. Look in the section that had home decorative items like vases, decorative jars, decorative kitchen items (like fancy a jar with a lid), and etc.. Or like *Locket *suggested a jewelry box.

I don't know if you have Charlie's ashes back yet. And every place is different but some times the ashes will be returned to you in a sealed black plastic container box that you can't open without prying it open. And the ashes are in a plastic bag inside. It was a little alarming to me when I opened it, it wasn't what I expected. You might want to wait until you find your urn. 

Or I really liked *Marian's* idea. It sound so Charlie. She was a little doll baby dressed up so so cute.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Marian's idea too. It's so Pinky + Charlie.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tony (our spoo who died 2 years ago) is still in a box  He was my mother's dog - her heart dog - and she keeps him in her nightstand. I think he deserves an urn!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

My lab, Elliot's, ashes were returned to me in a wooden box with his name engraved on in. It's pretty nice, but I am looking for another one.
Etsy has some nice ones. Just type in "pet urn".

I like this one for a girl
Restful Rose Squared Stained Glass coffin by Lazydogpants on Etsy

This is one that I am considering for Elliot
WOOD CREMATION PET URN DOGS CATS ANIMALS by acaciacourtwoodworks

I also want to get one of these necklaces
Pet Memorial Pendants by AzureFire on Etsy


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Ooooo I like the "Restful Rose Squared Stained Glass coffin by Lazydogpants on Etsy" Its not an urn but its pretty and pink.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think this one is lovely, Pinky.
_


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Those pendants are such a cool idea! Love that!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I found a beautiful silver container on ebay with a black poodle on it for my Shayna's ashes 3 months ago. I also purchased silver urn rings that you can also put ashes in and wear it all the time. Here are the sites:
pawgifts items - Get great deals on poodle, Collectibles items on eBay.com! 
cremation urns items - Get great deals on urn necklace, cremation jewelry items on eBay Stores!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I think that any pretty box that you find will work, since she was a baby you won't need a big box.
You never know the ashes may come back in a box, both my rottie and my newfie/aussie came back in boxes. I remember when I went in to pick up Brandea's ashes I was prepared for the worst (my friend said he dad came in a bag inside a paper bag), but was pleasantly surprised she came back in a pretty box with flowers on it. It was also sealed shut


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. The clinic told me the ashes will just arrive in a bag in a box but I guess I'll wait and see if that's true since some of you received prettier packaging. If not I'm debating between the wood urn calidani posted and Marian's idea bc I agree that's soooo me and Charlie.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pinky - are you artistic at all, or do you know anybody who is into ceramics? Can you take a ceramics class at your university? 

You could make your own urn for Charley!

Earlier I posted that our dog Tony's ashes are still in the box, BUT, I forgot that my mom, who is an artist, created an urn for Tony! It is a ceramic poodle on top of a box. It ended up being too small for his box of ashes, so it contains Tony memories.

If you have a creative side you could totally make your own, special urn!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Chocolate, I don't have an artistic bone in my body. I can't even draw stick people ha.

So I decided to go with the wood urn Calidani linked and now I'm trying to decide what quote to put on the plate. I am looking up pet quotes and songs about loss and I totally broke down. I'm sitting in my room crying like an idiot looking at Charlie's baby playpen that I still haven't put away bc I have no idea how to fold it. Here are the 3 I'm considering..let me know what you think or if you have any ideas

"Beyond the door there's peace I'm sure. And I know there'll be no more tears in heaven."

"I believe that when you die your life goes on. It doesn't end here when you're gone. Every soul is filled with light. Forever, you're a part of me. Forever, in the heart of me."

"I bless the day I met you and I thank God that He let you lay beside me for a moment that lives on. And the good news is I'm better for the time we spent together and the bad news is you're gone."

I'm leaning towards the last one right now.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

i vote for #2. Don't worry, Pinky. It's totally okay to cry. Little Charlie touched your life. She did touch your heart. I had tears in my eyes too when I was reading these quotes you found - I miss my deceased dog. 

p.s. The wood urn seems nice.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I like the simplicity of the wooden urn. I think it will be a good choice. Of your quotes, I like the second, best.

I found a few quotes I liked so I thought I would share them with you, if you don't mind. Charlie was here to help you find your strength and grow, I think, so I believe a quote along those lines would be perfect for her urn.

"Death is simply a shedding of the physical body like the butterfly shedding its cocoon. It is a transition to a higher state of consciousness where you continue to perceive, to understand, to laugh, and to be able to grow." - E. Kubler-Ross

"To live in hearts we leave behind, is not to die." -Clyde Campbell

I found so many more, but had to edit myself from posting them all. It is amazing that this sweet puppy has touched so many people.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the second one, too - and the Clyde Campbell one. 

I have been thinking of you so much over the last few days, Jess. I told my sisters your story when we were all together over the weekend, and they were cheering your stand against these puppy exploiters. I am so glad that financial troubles will now not be added to your grief for Charlie - no matter how it is worded, the offered compensation is an admission that their case would not stand up. You are doing so well, my dear - and you now have thousands of supporters all over the world.


----------

